# DIY canopy/hood need help...



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Im building a new canopy for my small 50litre aquarium.

My questions is what I should use to coat the wood with. It will obviously become exposed to extreme humidity for a very long time. Im not interested in seeing my work mould and bend ect. So what should I use?

Some kind of special paint, or some kind of furnish or something?

I hope someone has some experience and can point me in the right direction.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Anything which seals the wood against moisture will be fine. It really depends on how you would like the final product to look. If you decide to paint then the paint should seal on it's own in most cases, if you want to stain the wood you can follow with a coat of polyurethane.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've spraypainted my hood, and then added 2 coats of polyurethane to give it that nice polished look. Everything it touches the water falls right off. 

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Sorry to butt in but would something like a computer fan be used to help cool the fixture? Picked up 4 of them (30mm I believe) over the weekend for $1. 12v too.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Burks said:


> Sorry to butt in but would something like a computer fan be used to help cool the fixture? Picked up 4 of them (30mm I believe) over the weekend for $1. 12v too.


Yes, a small computer fan in the end of the hood, aimed at the water, will do a lot to cool the fixture as well as the water. That is assuming there are ample vent holes in the hood. I use a 40 mm diameter one.


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Polyurethane...

Well, when I finally get my local Danish paint store to understand what that is i'm home free 

Thanks for the replies guys, no bad excuses now, the unfinished project has been sitting in my basement for too long now


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I use west systems Marine epoxy. mix it then thin it down with about 25% acetone brush it on and it will penetrate into the wood and seal it very good. I make my own wood trim to replace the plastic junk that comes on the tanks and have had no problems with the epoxy. The other benefit of epoxy is it will penetrate any joints that may not be perfect and strengthen them also. you can stain the wood first if you want a natural finish or you can paint over it. it doesn't lay down as good as other finishes so you need to sand it smooth then apply a coat of poly. or finish of your choice. I've had poly fail at the joints but so far not the epoxy. Drawbacks are its harder to work with, and it's expensive.

Good Luck
Brian


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One more suggestion: Try very hard to decide on all of the cut outs you will need before you finish it. It is a royal pain to have to go back and touch up the raw wood when you make a new cut out later.


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Duly noted.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Burks said:


> Sorry to butt in but would something like a computer fan be used to help cool the fixture? Picked up 4 of them (30mm I believe) over the weekend for $1. 12v too.


Where did you get them?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

jeff63851 said:


> Where did you get them?


Flea market in Tiffin


----------

